# Problem mit Syncmaster P2450h unter HDMI



## blödelbert (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit gestern einen Samsung Syncmaster P2450h in 24 Zoll. 16:9, 1080p so als Eckdaten. Diesen habe ich heute mit einem flugs erworbenen HDMI-Kabel an meine 6970 angeschlossen.
Nun ergibt sich folgendes: Unter HDMI wird das Bild im Monitor kleiner. Die Auflösung bleibt laut Programm die selbe, aber an allen seiten habe ich nun einen vllt 5mm breiten rand, welcher nicht genutzt wird. Bei den normalen Videoanschlüssen ist das nicht der Fall, hab ich geprüft.

Kann mir da vllt einer weiterhelfen? oder ist das vllt eine normale HDMI-Erscheinung? In den Einstellungen des Monitors finde ich nichts, Treiber sind alle auf dem neuesten Stand

Dicken Gruß,
blödelbert


----------



## milesdavis (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zufällig  denselben und bei mir klappt es auf Anhieb!

Hast du im Geräte-Manager sowas stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist von der mitgelieferten Treiber-CD.
Im Menü des Bildschirms hab ich eigentlich nix eingestellt, außer die Helligkeit und die Sprache.


----------



## blödelbert (6. Januar 2011)

Ja so steht er bei mir auch drin
Verstehen kann ich das ganze eigentlich nicht, da ich auch bei den Grakatreibern usw. keine weiteren Einstellungen finden kann:/

Habe jetzt mal die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 gestellt und siehe da, keine Ränder mehr. Scheint also an den 1920x1080 zu liegen das es nicht klappt-.-'


----------



## Finsk (6. Januar 2011)

Geh mal ins CCC --> Graphics --> Desktops & Displays --> unten links rechtsklick auf den Pfeil am Moni --> Configure --> Scaling Options --> zieh den Balken zu Overscan.

Das sollte eigtl. dein Problem lösen.


----------



## blödelbert (6. Januar 2011)

hatte grad die selbe idee und habs so gelöst, Bild passt nun perfekt.
Danke auch für den Rat
 Aber verfälscht das jetzt nicht? Ich stell mir das grad so vor wie beim zoomen, da bleibt ja auch quali auf der Strecke?

MfG
blödelbert


----------



## Finsk (6. Januar 2011)

Nein, weil jezt erst das Bild richtig angepasst wurde, vorher wars "zusammengepreßt".

Wirst ja sicher bemerkt haben das die Schrift jetzt besser leserlich ist.

Könnte passieren dass es nach dem Neustart wieder nicht korrekt ist, war bei mir mal der Fall, Treiberwechsel hat es dann gelöst, denke aber nicht das es jetzt damit nochmal ein Problem gibt.


----------



## blödelbert (6. Januar 2011)

Dann nochmal besten dank für die hilfe, so machts doch schon wesentlich mehr spaß

MfG


----------



## effixh (7. August 2012)

Ich hatte gerade das selbe Problem, gleicher Monitor ebenfalls mittels HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen und das Bild nicht richtig skaliert. Bei Google und gesucht und den Post hier gefunden. Hab das ganze natürlich sofort ausprobiert und dabei aber fest gestellt, dass das Bild beim Overscan nicht gleichmäßig bis an alle Ränder heran reicht. Also habe ich nen bisschen weiter gesucht und die meiner Meinung nach bessere Lösung gefunden. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das der Post hier verjährt ist, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das er relativ schnell über Google gefunden wird. Des Weiteren denke ich, das es nicht nur den P2450h betrifft sondern grundsätzlich ein Problem beim Anschluss eines Monitors über HDMI ist. Aber nun zur Lösung des Problems:

Bei einem jeden HDMI fähigen Monitor dürfte irgendwo in den Einstellungen ein Menüpunkt "Bildgröße" bzw. "Image Size" sein im Falle des Samsung Syncmaster P2450h bei "SIZE&POSITION" hier kann man wählen zwischen 4:3, 16:9 und "Screenfit" also Bildschirmfüllend - auswählen. Da wie oben schon erwähnt das mit dem Overscan nicht ganz hinkommt liegt die Vermutung nahe das das Bild nun irgendwie ein bisschen gestreckt ist, das ist mir so aber noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich habe das bislang bei mehreren verschiedenen Monitoren ausprobiert und irgendwo gibt es immer diese Einstellung.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche

mfg effixh

P.S. Die Hardwarelösung ist in diesem Falle der Softwarelösung (Grafikkartentreiber) zu bevorzugen da es ja evtl. sein könnte, das der Overscan erst berechnet werden muss und der GPU so unnötige Rechenleistung abverlangt, ist aber auch nur eine Vermutung.


----------

